# It was supposed to be a FREE lease!



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

This is just a vent.

I free leased one of my horses last month to a friend for her husband to ride. She was to take care of feed and basic care and I would take care of anything medical unless it was caused by her. 

She's called me and told me that she thinks "this" is wrong with horse and I should take horse to have it checked. A few days later she decides "this" is okay but "that" should be checked. Sorry for being vague but can't be too careful. There was nothing wrong with my horse to suggest a problem so I wasn't worried but was willing to take horse to my vet just in case.

Now she has asked me to split the cost of feed and supplements. She decided my horse was thin and has been buying expensive grain and supplements. My horse is not thin and is in good physical shape. Horse just doesn't have that extra padding a lot like to see. If horse was a hard keeper, I could understand her maybe wanting to split costs but horse is not. Horse keeps in good weight on just hay/pasture. 

This is really not what I had in mind when I agreed to free lease horse so decide to end the lease. (Loose agreement and either can end it at any time) She TELLS me I have to buy the expensive feed so horse doesn't loose the weight horse has put on. :umno:


Oh, one last thing. She posted a photo of my horse on Facebook with a different name!?! 

Okay, done venting.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've done a number of free leases over the years and the first few certainly taught me the value of having a very detailed signed lease agreement, with all the possible contingencies I can think of written out, who pays for what, what costs are divided, who can call the vet for treatment and who pays for vet calls. 

It can get very complicated.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

If I had been looking to free lease my horse I would have. It just came up in conversation that her husband was thinking he wanted his own horse. I had one that wasn't being ridden much so offered the use of that horse. We did discuss who paid for what but never put it in writing. 

Her horse is well taken care of so I felt comfortable she would take good care of my horse. And she has. Just making things too complicated with seeing things that could be/ might be wrong and the expensive feed and supplements.

She's also had a massage therapist work on horse and was talking about have a chiropractor out.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd say it's time to pack up and mosey on home before she makes you buy your own horse back.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

No fear. I'm picking horse up this weekend.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm with picking up your horse pronto. She sounds like she might be sorta new to horses and sees all the over-doing as 'doing something' instead of letting things play out naturally...and nothing is wrong in the first place. A helicopter horse-owner. 

I'm down with writing a contract of every conceivable contingency and then you'll still miss some, there will be something new happen you never thought of...guaranteed.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

No! That's what weird. She's been actively involved in horses since she was a child and she is a grandmother now.

I never got the impression she was a helicopter horse owner with her horse. Her horse is a bit heavy but looks good and is well taken care of.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

DaniR1968 said:


> No fear. I'm picking horse up this weekend.


Good idea! 
You got to let us know how it went when you get back.
(and make sure not to forget any juicy details) :catfight:


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Her horse is a bit heavy so in comparison your horse is starving!! Wonder what she is saying about how you take care of horses behind your back....
She could be a "fixer" has to fix something whether its broke or not


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Fixer. That sounds about right. Not just the weight but wanting to have the vet check this and that and giving supplements in case horse has something else going on. 

Compared to her horse and your average QH type horse, my horse does look thin but is a breed that is built narrow.

In less than a month supposedly my horse has put on noticeable weight and coat is oh so shiny now, blah, blah, blah. 

I don't anticipate any problem picking up my horse. I didn't say it was because I didn't like what I was hearing from her.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

DaniR1968 said:


> Fixer. That sounds about right. Not just the weight but wanting to have the vet check this and that and giving supplements in case horse has something else going on.
> 
> In less than a month supposedly my horse has put on noticeable weight and coat is oh so shiny now, blah, blah, blah.


But is that normal? It almost sounds like she thought you were giving her the horse. I'd expect this from someone who thought they were doing a rescue, not a lease.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I worried that I would come here and vent and have people tell me I was overreacting or worried she was taking better care of my horse than I was. Glad I'm not off my rocker.

She wouldn't ask for help with expenses or for me to take her to the vet if it was a giveaway. Maybe her husband said something about all the money she's spending. 

It seemed like a good situation originally. Horse would get more one on one attention and would be ridden more. Possibly give pony rides to neighbor kids. Live and learn.

I'll update once I've got horse home.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

DaniR1968 said:


> It seemed like a good situation originally. Horse would get more one on one attention and would be ridden more. Possibly give pony rides to neighbor kids. Live and learn.
> 
> I'll update once I've got horse home.


Well it still may be a good idea for the horse if you take into consideration what SFM in KY said- get it all down in writing.
Maybe that's all you need to do with this lady.
If she balks then...... Hi Ho Silver...Away!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Barnhouse said:


> Well it still may be a good idea for the horse if you take into consideration what SFM in KY said- get it all down in writing.
> Maybe that's all you need to do with this lady.
> If she balks then...... Hi Ho Silver...Away!


I don't think so. Sounds like the lady would be forever be "fixing" the horse and letting op know it no matter what was in the contract.

I feel sorry for her husband because I can just imagine how she is to live with


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Cliff said:


> I don't think so. Sounds like the lady would be forever be "fixing" the horse and letting op know it no matter what was in the contract.


You may be right. I was trying to look at from the angle of what would benefit the horse. But honestly, what would the horse be like when DaniR finally did bring it home? She may be *over*doting on him.

Don't get me wrong, I love to dote on animals too whether they're mine or somebody else's. But changing the name of another's person's animal? 
That's a little weird.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

At this point I'm not comfortable leaving horse there. It's not just the feed issue. It's also that twice in less than a month she's wanted me to take horse to vet to check this and then that. Fortunately, I didn't rush right over. The problems she thought horse might have were minor enough it could wait until I had time.

I think if horse stays, it could get very expensive for me. This arrangement was supposed to benefit them more than me. Horse was fine here. It came up in conversation that her husband was wanting a horse to ride and they might start looking for one. Somehow the idea came up to let my horse go there for her husband since I didn't ride that one often. If he didn't ride, they would know not to bother buying him a horse.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

She may not be new to horses but she sure sounds like a helicopter horse owner. She's going overboard it sounds. I wonder if she's unhappy in her marriage and is 'looking for love' in the wrong place. 

As an aside, once I did a lease on a race filly who was bred out the wazoo, sire was a big, big name and dam was black type. I backed out when the leaser said they could sell the filly when they got her, because when she is leased, she's like their horse and they are able to do whatever they wanted with her. Filly did not leave my barn after that. So, whenever you do another lease, put in there horse cannot be sold. Sounds silly but in this day and age....


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

DaniR1968 said:


> No fear. I'm picking horse up this weekend.


You hope.


I know stories of similar arrangements where the owner came to retrieve the horse, only to be met with AC or the SO and be accused of abuse/neglect.



Be careful. But get your horse back. This person sounds "sketchy"


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe she'll offer to buy him from you?


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Saffron said:


> You hope.
> I know stories of similar arrangements where the owner came to retrieve the horse, only to be met with AC or the SO and be accused of abuse/neglect.
> Be careful. But get your horse back. This person sounds "sketchy"


That was my next question-
Does she know you're coming to pick up your horse?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Barnhouse said:


> That was my next question-
> Does she know you're coming to pick up your horse?


I wouldn't give her the heads up - I would just show up with my trailer.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Saffron said:


> I wouldn't give her the heads up - I would just show up with my trailer.



I would too if I thought this was someone who was going out of bounds (or their mind) of the agreement.

But if this is really a friend, I would tell them something like-
I'll be over sometime this week to get the horse, and just go without letting them know exactly when.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

P.S I wouldn't go alone either.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Irish, how scary is that! People can be amazing in how they think.

She would have a hard time claiming abuse or that horse was given to her. Other people saw my horse the day before when I met a small group to trail ride. There might even be pictures. I know I have pictures within a couple weeks of her going there. She has a picture from a day or two after horse got there. I have texts updating me, referring to the horse as "your horse".

She does know I'm coming this weekend. When I called and talked to her about getting my horse, that was when she told me what feed $$ I was going to have to buy so s/he wouldn't loose the weight that s/he has put on. She also wants me to talk to her equine nutritionist. LOL

I really do believe she means well but has overstepped. She's gone into fixit mode or rescue mode or something.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Saffron said:


> I wouldn't give her the heads up - I would just show up with my trailer.


Too late! I told her my other riding horse was out of commission at the moment so I was going to need this horse back or I wouldn't have anything to ride. She did tell me they were going to be going out of town for a couple of weeks so it works out. I didn't tell her I wouldn't be bringing her back.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I"m not sure why I"m being vague anymore. There would be no doubt who I am and what I'm talking about if she does come here.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

DaniR1968 said:


> She also wants me to talk to her equine nutritionist. LOL
> 
> I"m not sure why I"m being vague anymore. There would be no doubt who I am and what I'm talking about if she does come here.


Oh, I think you passed "vague" a few hurdles ago. :gaptooth:

Still and all, if she took great care of the animal I'd let her know I was grateful and try to keep the friendship healthy. Better this way I think, then if they had caused horse any harm.
Think of it as a horse *spa* experience.



> She's also had a massage therapist work on horse and was talking about have a chiropractor out.


For sure.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Barnhouse said:


> Oh, I think you passed "vague" a few hurdles ago. :gaptooth:
> 
> Still and all, if she took great care of the animal I'd let her know I was grateful and try to keep the friendship healthy. Better this way I think, then if they had caused horse any harm.
> Think of it as a horse *spa* experience.
> ...


"hurdles ago"! LOL 

I do really like this woman and hope we can maintain our friendship. I have no intention of saying anything about what I've vented about here. I will just tell her I missed the horse too much or something. I'm hoping once I have my horse home, she will leave me to take care of my horse the way I want.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Irish said:


> Yeah, I'm with picking up your horse pronto. She sounds like she might be sorta new to horses and sees all the over-doing as 'doing something' instead of letting things play out naturally...and nothing is wrong in the first place. A helicopter horse-owner.
> 
> I'm down with writing a contract of every conceivable contingency and then you'll still miss some, there will be something new happen you never thought of...guaranteed.


Aside from the name changing thing.... (which is weird and definitely a bit of a warning sign)....

It might not be that she is a helicopter horse owner, but that she has a different standard of care. I rode with a trainer that fed cheaper feed than I feed; that didn't get their feet trimmed a day before 8 weeks in summer, 10 weeks in winter; that didn't have the same grooming standards as I have; that made horses clean up all their hay before putting more hay out...

There was nothing *wrong* with their standard of care - but it's different than my standard of care. If I had free-leased a horse from her, I would have wanted to change their feed (to what I feed my herd), their trimming schedule, etc. It would have been a problem for us both, I'm sure.

Just a thought on leasing - I think the lessor has to either be extremely specific, or be willing to compromise, so long as the horse is not receiving *worse* care than at your barn. 

Now, that said, a free lease is a free lease. If they want to improve the condition of the animal after taking it on lease, it should be on their nickel...not yours. (Aside from medical emergencies, etc.) Were I to have leased a horse from my former trainer, I would not have expected her to split the increased cost of feed so that I could provide it with a premium food. Certainly something like massage therapy would not be expected to be paid by the lessor without prior approval.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

OFG, I'm not opposed to her feeding different than me. I am opposed to her then coming back and asking for me to help with feed costs. 

Turns out it was a 3rd party that has been suggesting the problems my horse "might" be having. 

So an update. I have my girl home. No drama at all. Of course friend thinks I'm just bringing her back because my other horse is out of commission at the moment. He actually is but that just gave me a reason to go get her. She looks great. I have no problem with the care she received. She has actually put on a little weight on her topline. 

IF (not saying she will) she goes back, I will either have a signed lease agreement stating who pays for what or offer to give her the horse. What they can't do is have the horse, use the horse, and expect me to chip in for feed and supps.

I know she would be well taken care of and loved there. Here she is the extra horse that isn't ridden much and has to share my attention with another horse (now two that we just got a "husband" horse.) 

We'll see how things shake out. 

Thanks all for letting me vent and sharing your opinions.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I have to chime in on the name change, I missed that originally somehow.

Any cowgirl worth her salt knows you never change a horse's name. It's bad luck, don'cha know!! Kind of like wearing a yellow shirt in the arena!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've had horses whose names we've changed and horses whose names we've kept. And after thinking about it and with the exception of Windsong, we've had far better luck with the horses whose names we changed. 

But changing the name of someone ELSE's horse....that's strange.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've bought horses through brokers, out of kill pens, through auctions and a few with names that just didn't work for me so I've named and renamed and until now, I've never heard it was bad luck. Like the others, I do find renaming a horse belonging to someone else to be more than a bit strange.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm taking in a pony in a few weeks and I am gonna change its name because the woman who has her right now doesn't like her and has made no secret of it. 
I don't want the pony to associate the name with the nasty attitude.
I don't even know if horses do that, but I'm wanting to give this little gal a fresh start.

She's mostly white with a little patch of tan here and there. 
She has one blue eye and one brown.
If you'll think of any good names that would perk up this little lady who's had a cold hard time so far in her life, let me know.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Patches... Peaches, Pandora (Dandy Pandy?)Polly, Princess, Paris, Pebbles, Penny, Pekoe, Peekaboo, Periwinkle, Pixie.... I like P names for ponies


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I like Pebbles!

I really wish I could have changed my riding horse's name. He's all white and came with the name Casper. No one would let me change it. I supposed it could be worse. It could be Snow Ball or something. LOL

The horse in question is registered but of course came with a barn name. I didn't really like it so changed it. She was mine so it's allowed. 

We've also changed the name of the newest horse. His name was Hot Shot. He's now Tank. Not much better but he's my husband's horse so he gets to pick.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had just as soon as change the name of my friend that was free leasing my horse than change the name of my horse.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

Pandora! Now there's an interesting name and kinda fits the situation right now too because I got a feeling this is just the beginning....


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Not changing a horse's name is an old cowboy thing, like the yellow shirt. It has no basis, just a superstition.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish, it must be a regional cowboy thing because I swear my family have been cowboys since time began and I've never heard of such a thing. As a matter of fact, my dad wore a yellow shirt in the arena and won the finals so he considered it his lucky shirt until it could no longer be worn in public and it became his 'lucky faded yellow fencing shirt'. The only firm cowboy superstitions I know of are not to put your hat on a bed and never sit it brim down and never hang a horseshoe with the heels down.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I let my neighbors ride my horse for two weeks with the option too buy.they failed too get him trimmed.rode for two weeks and returned with the excuse he doesnt like there bit.and he spooks.I have never seen this horse spook .he was ridden here by 10 year old girls.Plus they ignored my advice that we leave his halter on in the field because he will be a pain too catch.Lesson i learned is get it in writing. Everyone thinks at age twenty hes got one foot in the grave.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

DaniR1968 said:


> If I had been looking to free lease my horse I would have. It just came up in conversation that her husband was thinking he wanted his own horse. I had one that wasn't being ridden much so offered the use of that horse. We did discuss who paid for what but never put it in writing.
> 
> *Her horse is well taken care of so *I felt comfortable she would take good care of my horse. And she has. Just making things too complicated with seeing things that could be/ might be wrong and the expensive feed and supplements.
> 
> She's also had a massage therapist work on horse and was talking about have a chiropractor out.


Bolding mine. She wants the expensive feed so that HER horse can be even better cared for! She's trying to rip you off and make you pay for both animals. I've seen this kind of crap pulled before when I used to work in the horse business. If it were me, I'd have the horse trailer hitched up and go get him back.....


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

lathermaker, I already have her back. I picked her up Saturday. Horse is heavier than when she left so she must have been getting some of it. I think friend may have been looking at it more as her doing me a favor letting the horse stay there. I don't know if she's ever done a free lease before so who knows. She did say up front she would feed her but I think got overzealous and put more into her than she planned. 

Friend does want horse to come back later. IF that happens, we will have a signed lease agreement laying out who pays for what.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Barnhouse said:


> I'm taking in a pony in a few weeks and I am gonna change its name because the woman who has her right now doesn't like her and has made no secret of it.
> I don't want the pony to associate the name with the nasty attitude.
> I don't even know if horses do that, but I'm wanting to give this little gal a fresh start.
> 
> ...


Patches.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

wr said:


> Irish, it must be a regional cowboy thing because I swear my family have been cowboys since time began and I've never heard of such a thing. As a matter of fact, my dad wore a yellow shirt in the arena and won the finals so he considered it his lucky shirt until it could no longer be worn in public and it became his 'lucky faded yellow fencing shirt'. The only firm cowboy superstitions I know of are not to put your hat on a bed and never sit it brim down and never hang a horseshoe with the heels down.


I don't know if it's a regional thing or not. I sorta thought everyone thought this way!! But, I'm not a spring chicken and I was brought up with a lot of 'horsey' superstitions. Such as the whorl must be between the eyes, if not right between, a little below is okay. Above, nope, no way. A balled up fist must be able to fit between the jaws/jowls of a horse or he won't have enough room to chew. He must 'V' up between the forelegs, that shows how much athletism he has. His front legs can't come out of the same hole (narrow chested and weedy). Big joints (knees and hock especially). 

Yep, always handle your hat by the crown, don't mess with the brim. If someone touches your hat, them's fighting actions, prepare to defend your territory. 

A horse must have big 'sensible' muscles on his forehead, below his ears. 

I'm trying to think of all the things I've heard over the years.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

bluebird2o2 said:


> I let my neighbors ride my horse for two weeks with the option too buy.they failed too get him trimmed.rode for two weeks and returned with the excuse he doesnt like there bit.and he spooks.I have never seen this horse spook .he was ridden here by 10 year old girls.Plus they ignored my advice that we leave his halter on in the field because he will be a pain too catch.Lesson i learned is get it in writing. Everyone thinks at age twenty hes got one foot in the grave.


Years ago, I used to buy and sell quite a few horses. Once, I had a whole spate of people showing up to try out a horse. The kid would get out of the car and want to 'try' the horse, but, the parent would stay in the car. I wouldn't let them ride unless the parent was right there. So, usually, the kid would go back to the car...and they would drive off. I had acquaintances/friends in the area who did the same as I and they said they had the same problem. We figgered it was the kids wanting to go for a pony ride for free. A little different than what you dealt with, but some people just want a free saddle horse for a bit. :flame:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish, I had also thought that a lot of those things were universal but there was substantial discussion over removing hats and boots in homes and dinner tables that convinced me that some things are regional.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't realize til I moved up here in the PNW that hats come off at dinner tables. Not the formal dinners but 'regular' eating times. I've not seen hats off for love nor money. Boots don't come off till the end of the day, in the mud room. But with the advent of the cowboy hushpuppy, those seemed to be okay during the day. 

Just like, I grew up saying studhorse. I got here, and got a mini-lecture that an intact male horse is a stallion. To my mind, a stallion is an intact male horse, also stated on registration papers. May or may not be used for breeding. A studhorse is an intact male horse used for breeding. A male breeding horse used at a stud farm. Wow, that one can cause quite a discussion!! 

Or a filly-colt, horse-colt, meaning a really young female horse and a baby boy horse. Instead of plain filly and colt. 

Or worm a horse vs. deworm it. Worm, the way I use it, is as a verb, meaning an action. 

I'm pretty the list could go on.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Barnhouse said:


> I'm taking in a pony in a few weeks and I am gonna change its name because the woman who has her right now doesn't like her and has made no secret of it.
> I don't want the pony to associate the name with the nasty attitude.
> I don't even know if horses do that, but I'm wanting to give this little gal a fresh start.
> 
> ...


I always liked the name Pie(as in a la mode)


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I think th eissue you may have to look at here is while your friend has been around horses since young, what kind of care was she doing? A lot of people who see an animal in working condition now think they are too skinny. Supplements and grain are considered de rigeaur anymoreso when a stable doesnot use them unless absolutley necessary people think they are not good horse people. I have never owned a horse in my life but my friends family raised Arabians and I lived at thier farm. I also read everything I could find about horses. Since many o fthe mares ran in herds in different areas of the farm they were not supplementedwith special feeds and I can tell you they were in excellent shape! 

My DD's lesson teacher only gives asmall amount of supplement to her Morgans and they too spend most of their time in the fields-one of their favorita passtimes is harassing the female Coyote who lives on the property-chasing her wily nilly all over the fields!

I worked with a girland have a client both have multiple horses but not on their own property, they really don't see the day in day out care of the horses and have no clue about them except to ride them. Drives me nuts!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

DaniR1968 said:


> lathermaker, I already have her back. I picked her up Saturday. Horse is heavier than when she left so she must have been getting some of it. I think friend may have been looking at it more as her doing me a favor letting the horse stay there. I don't know if she's ever done a free lease before so who knows. She did say up front she would feed her but I think got overzealous and put more into her than she planned.
> 
> Friend does want horse to come back later. IF that happens, we will have a signed lease agreement laying out who pays for what.



Glad you got her back.

One time I did a free lease, turned into a night mare, even with a super detailed lease form.
Took help from someone big in the Icelandic community, with some power to force the Lessee to make things right.

Personally after that, I will not lease again, not worth it.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

HOTW said:


> I think th eissue you may have to look at here is while your friend has been around horses since young, what kind of care was she doing? A lot of people who see an animal in working condition now think they are too skinny. Supplements and grain are considered de rigeaur anymoreso when a stable doesnot use them unless absolutley necessary people think they are not good horse people. I have never owned a horse in my life but my friends family raised Arabians and I lived at thier farm. I also read everything I could find about horses. Since many o fthe mares ran in herds in different areas of the farm they were not supplementedwith special feeds and I can tell you they were in excellent shape!
> 
> My DD's lesson teacher only gives asmall amount of supplement to her Morgans and they too spend most of their time in the fields-one of their favorita passtimes is harassing the female Coyote who lives on the property-chasing her wily nilly all over the fields!
> 
> I worked with a girland have a client both have multiple horses but not on their own property, they really don't see the day in day out care of the horses and have no clue about them except to ride them. Drives me nuts!


It sounds like they have done their own care for most if not all the time they've had horses. Yes, her horse is a little fat. Compared to my Arabian, the Arabian seems thin. I like to call her "racing fit". Not skinny by any means. As you said, most people like to see horses too fat. She's done endurance and competitive trail in the past so it is a bit surprising she would want to see a heavier horse. 

We recently got a new horse. I posted a photo of him on FB and made a comment about him going on a diet. I got many responses on how he wasn't too fat and even if he was, they liked to see a little extra weight on them going into winter. We're in SE Texas. We might have a few days of below freezing weather. They don't need extra weight. Only a few agreed that he was too fat and needed to lose weight.

Here is a photo of my mare from just a few months ago.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with too many people want their horses too fat nowadays. I have an airfern half-Arab and am puzzling over how to get his weight down, even though he is on a big pasture, runs and plays with my other gelding all day long. 

I like racing weight on a horse. Can see a hint of rib but there are some fat pads over the hips and tucked up and shiny coat. My english riding friends think that's too thin. I think it's perfect.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Can't remember if I mentioned it but she is 23 years old. That picture was shortly before her birthday.


----------

